# Inverted Punch



## dancingalone (Aug 13, 2010)

Could someone in CMA please give their thoughts on the usages and advantages of the punch using an inverted fist?  It's simply a vertical punch but the fist and arm are rotated such that the punching knuckles are now on the bottom rather than at the top.

I saw it in a taolu video and I was just curious what the philosophy was on its usage.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 13, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Could someone in CMA please give their thoughts on the usages and advantages of the punch using an inverted fist?  It's simply a vertical punch but the fist and arm are rotated such that the punching knuckles are now on the bottom rather than at the top.
> 
> I saw it in a taolu video and I was just curious what the philosophy was on its usage.



I can't really speak for others, but in CLF we use it (yum chop choy). 

We have 3 general orientations... yeurng (thumb on top), ping (level or thumb on the side), yum (thumb on bottom).

The yum chop is not much more (but it is) than fully rotated arm from the shoulder. Contact is made in the normal upwards or flattened arm, but continues rotating to the thumb down orientation. It's for continuing impact & adding that "extra little twist". Also with CLF, we don't have "punching knuckles" per se. You have 4 knuckles on your hand. To maintain a flat, level punching hand with a solid wrist (in our theories & application of technique), you can't have *ANYTHING* except for a dead flat wrist & hand. So we hit that way, which leads to impact with the middle knuckle since it general protrudes more than the others & they follow suit in order of height.

Generally, the direction of the punch is generally downward as well. When used higher on the body, you can use the rotation with different hand positions for the fist to slide fully into the eye or side of the neck while facing the opponent from the front.


----------



## cwk (Sep 5, 2010)

it's great for hitting the liver, slip it under their ribs on the right hand side of their body and watch them drop.
Also can be used to control their arm with your elbow when striking, just make sure there's a little bit of sinking energy as well as thrusting energy in the strike. strike in from outside into the centre with a relaxed,heavy strike.This upsets their balance when done correctly and sets up follow up techniques so it's best used as a bridging strike.


----------

